# Average square metre for a new build house?



## coloc (24 Jun 2010)

Hi

I've a few questions in relation to housing sizes, which I'd love to get peoples thoughts on.

(1) *average square metre of a new build house in current times? *(Or is there anywhere in Ireland that would have them type of stats?)

(2)(A)* Average square metre for a standard 2 storey new build house? *(Typical house)
(B) *the average square metre for a standard 3 storey new build house?* (Seem to notice more of these are being built these days)

(3) Also, If you're a recently purchased a new build house (say over last 10 years) - *what is your house size in sq. metres; particularly if it's a 3 storey house?*

I'd appreciate people's feedback on the above, or if anyone can point me in the right direction.


(Also if this is completely the wrong sub-forum or indeed website for me to get this info; if you could point me to the best place I could post this for the most feedback,


Cheers!


----------



## Ó Murchú (5 Jul 2010)

central statistics office

cso [dot] ie

look for their quarterly and yearly reports.

they will have all required information for downloading


----------



## sman (6 Jul 2010)

For your average rectangular 2 story - take your average length piece of rope and stretch it out along the front wall. 

Take a smaller average piece of rope and stretch it along the gable wall.

Mulitply these and you have the area of the ground floor. 

Multiply this by 2 for a 2 story and 3 for a 3 story*

NOTE: square houses are even easier. just the one piece of rope will do. 

*This assumes that each story has the same area. For dormer's you will need to reduce this slightly. Or an easier way to do this is to use a smaller piece of rope for the 2nd/3rd story


----------



## Nige (6 Jul 2010)

http://www.finfacts.ie/irelandbusinessnews/publish/article_10005314.shtml

but the figures there don't break it down between types of properties.


----------



## Firefly (6 Jul 2010)

coloc said:


> Hi
> 
> I've a few questions in relation to housing sizes, which I'd love to get peoples thoughts on.
> 
> ...


 

FF are meeting tonight to discuss Property Tax - you wouldn't be heading along would you?


----------

